# Saddle shoot out.



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Looking for a saddle for my lady's new bike.

I realize saddle choice is pretty specific to an individual's needs but I think we've narrowed it down to 3:

Terry Damselfly Rossa Saddle Pink

Fizik Lady Vitesse

Specialized Jett


Share your thoughts, experiences, and suggestions.

thanks, ladies!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I have never tried those. I use a Selle Italia Lady Gel.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

il sogno said:


> I have never tried those. I use a Selle Italia Lady Gel.


tell me more.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

The Selle Lady Gel is almost identical to a Terry Butterfly. 

I've used a Vitesse and liked the shape a lot, but needed a cutout. Also, I found the Jett to be too wide in the "transitional" area between the back & nose of the saddle, although a LOT of women swear by it. 

Never tried a damselfly.


I've still got the Vitesse, a San Marco Glamour Aspide, and a Koobi Xenon in very nice condition... I'll sell any of them to you if you'd like to give them a try


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

teh moreon said:


> tell me more.


A good quality saddle, IMO. Firmly padded so it gives you support in all the right places and a cut out and dip where her "mommy parts" need it most.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

il sogno said:


> A good quality saddle, IMO. Firmly padded so it gives you support in all the right places and a cut out and dip where her "mommy parts" need it most.


ok, thank you both. 

We'll take any feedback any wimmnes have to share.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Order Terry's. You can exchange them if she doesn't like them and I think you're only out the shipping. My wife has a Butterfly on one bike and likes it a lot, but it didn't work on her race bike at all. In the more aggressive position she found it rubbing the inside of her legs near the nose of the seat. Now I have a very expensive carbon rail butterfly sitting on the shelf with a very shiney nose where her spandex and skin was rubbing.


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

*Second the Terry...Team Estrogen is a good place to start, too.*

I have a Terry Zero and I love it. 
I had trouble with other saddles causing discomfort to one _extremely_ vital area but with the Zero there's been none of that.

http://www.teamestrogen.com/products.asp?pID=27300

I have the black one and I like the little built-in grippy stuff. The pearlized one is awfully pretty, though.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Selle San Marco Aspide Glamour for me. First time I sat on it I thought it was going to be awful, but in a few minutes it simply disappeared.

Had a Terry Zero X, and it was fine for rides up to about 40 miles.


----------



## Rob P (Apr 29, 2007)

My wife recently switched over to an smp pro saddle. She has found it to be very comfortable - we needed to get her a cutout.


----------



## jumpjibe (Mar 3, 2008)

*gotta try 'em*

Since everyone is different, and every bike set-up is different, your wife won't know unless she experiments.

I do well with firm and narrow. That being said, the Damselfly did not work, and I don't know exactly why, except that it seemed to have zero flex.

You can return a Terry. 

San Marco Aspide (carbon version, no padding and no covering) works fine. Right now, that's my favorite, although I also ride a TransAm and an SLR Gel Flow without pain.

Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

jorgy said:


> Selle San Marco Aspide Glamour for me. First time I sat on it I thought it was going to be awful, but in a few minutes it simply disappeared.
> 
> Had a Terry Zero X, and it was fine for rides up to about 40 miles.


+1 on the SSM Aspide Glamour.


----------



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

Just thought I'd chime in:

My GF and I just got back from riding in the French Alps. Over 1100 miles in 15 _consecutive _days of riding with over 130,000 ft of climbing and she was on a Specialized Jett 155mm wide. I know everyone's different, but don't rule out the Jett.


----------



## idunno (Aug 7, 2008)

Selle Anatomica are great for guys and chicks. Said to be one of the most comfortable saddles around...kinda heavy at 430 grams (as compared to the saddles in the OP) but you can get them with TI rails
Here is the site with all the info on the research and whatnot that went into it and testimonials and videos etc...


...and hey, a guy used one on a penny farthing world tour...whats not cool about that :thumbsup:


----------

